# Lyft tip skimming



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

About a week and a half ago I dropped of a PAX at the Airport. Within 2 minutes I received a green notification that I received a $16.00 tip for the ride. About 2 minutes later I received another notification congratulating me on a $15 tip.

I didn't think much of it. Later in the day I picked up a woman and dropped her off a 7-8 mile ride. As soon as she gets out of the car I see her plugging away on the app and I get another notification....congratulations... you received a $2.00 tip. Then the same thing happens again......about two minutes later I get a notification.....congratulations you received a $1.00 tip.

So it looks like they skimmed $1.00 out of my tip money on each of those rides and the driver app was still sending those notifications at the time that apparently were not seen on the Lyft end. I have not seen those tip notifications again.

Just another reason why I dont trust Lyft. Today I am missing a $2.00 tip on my express pay payout that may or may not come.

The problem is I, (we) do not have time to follow up on stupid things like this. Its like trying to get paid on no shows. Total waste of time and energy.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't believe that Lyft takes your tips away. They just don't do that.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Well, I can tell you a $16 tip became $15 and a $2.00 tip became $1.00.

How do you know they "Just don't do that"? Do you work for Lyft in app development????

I think they skimmed on purpose or not. Is there not an option to tip 25%/50% ect? What happens to a 25% tip on 8.55 cent fare or some other obscure number?

I dont ever see tips with change added to them.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I just cannot beleive a company of that magnitude would try to cheat on tips. That's just something that never happens. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Well, not to yourself because it didn't happen to you. And I just sent them an email about it.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> I just cannot beleive a company of that magnitude would try to cheat on tips. That's just something that never happens. It doesn't make any sense.


Serious question: How do you know that? Because you have a feeling that it must be true based on their size?

If that were true then the Wells Fargo account scandal would never have happened. And bear in mind as part of the banking industry they're very heavily scrutinized, with a lot of oversight, and regulations.

Truth is we really don't know that they aren't robbing drivers blind of tips. We just do not know.

The problem with these rideshare companies from the tips, to their algorithms is that there's no real accountability, or oversight of them and their practices.

For all we know right this very minute there are dozens of instances of illegal discriminatory practices inadvertently, or advertently programmed into the way they select which drivers are presented incoming pings.

We just don't know, and have no way of knowing that they're above board on how any of it works.

They need oversight badly.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Interested in what Lyft says. What does your fare details state? Screenshots always helpful here. I would expect skimming of tips would lead to legal liability, probably why Taksomotor questions Lyft doing this. Which I feel inclined to lean towards Lyft not doing intentionally. If they were to do something of this magnitude, they would have coded better to cover their tracks.

And you are sure the tips changed on those 2 rides? And not you getting tips on 4 rides with a coincidence of them coming through at that time. Granted, a $16 and $15 tip are rather rare moments apart.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

There must have been some error. The world just does work like that. Uber or Lyft would never try to steel that measly buck from your tip. It just not what they do.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Which I feel inclined to lean towards Lyft not doing intentionally. If they were to do something of this magnitude, they would have coded better to cover their tracks.


I tend to agree on tips, but man, you gotta admit that is one HELL of a glitch.



Taksomotor said:


> There must have been some error. The world just does work like that. Uber or Lyft would never try to steel that measly buck from your tip. It just not what they do.


In aggregate that measly buck is tens of millions over a short period of time if they're doing that even mistakenly.

Really if the intent is to steal that's not a bad way to do it, as the op pointed out individually the amount is so small it's almost not worth the aggravation of going after them for it.

Hell op probably wouldn't even have posted this topic if it (this glitch/theft/mistake/programming error/whatchamacallit whatever you want to call it) had happened only once.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Maybe it's sarcasm



Alabama Lou said:


> About a week and a half ago I dropped of a PAX at the Airport. Within 2 minutes I received a green notification that I received a $16.00 tip for the ride. About 2 minutes later I received another notification congratulating me on a $15 tip.
> 
> I didn't think much of it. Later in the day I picked up a woman and dropped her off a 7-8 mile ride. As soon as she gets out of the car I see her plugging away on the app and I get another notification....congratulations... you received a $2.00 tip. Then the same thing happens again......about two minutes later I get a notification.....congratulations you received a $1.00 tip.
> 
> ...


 Start to screenshot your tips.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Interested in what Lyft says. What does your fare details state? Screenshots always helpful here. I would expect skimming of tips would lead to legal liability, probably why Taksomotor questions Lyft doing this. Which I feel inclined to lean towards Lyft not doing intentionally. If they were to do something of this magnitude, they would have coded better to cover their tracks.
> 
> And you are sure the tips changed on those 2 rides? And not you getting tips on 4 rides with a coincidence of them coming through at that time. Granted, a $16 and $15 tip are rather rare moments apart.


Yes I am sure. I've used the Lyft app and is there not an option to tip 25%50%75%? If a Pax is charged $8.55 and they choose to leave a 25%tip on the fare the tip would be about $2.12. I don't ever remember seeing tips for anything but straight dollar amounts $1,$2,$5 ect. Where does the .12 go? Maybe the app had a problem adjusting that...I don't know.


----------



## MOJAVE MADMAN (Mar 24, 2019)

THERE ARE SO MANY WAYS FOR THEM TO CHEAT YOU AND MANIPULATE THE FIGURES

I DONT THINK THEY WOULD MESS WITH THE TIPS CAUSE IT WOULD BE A HUGE PUBLIC RELATIONS NIGHTMARE

THEY COULD NO LONGER PRETEND TO BE THE DRIVER FRIENDLY ALTERNATIVE


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Alabama Lou said:


> Yes I am sure. I've used the Lyft app and is there not an option to tip 25%50%75%? If a Pax is charged $8.55 and they choose to leave a 25%tip on the fare the tip would be about $2.12. I don't ever remember seeing tips for anything but straight dollar amounts $1,$2,$5 ect. Where does the .12 go? Maybe the app had a problem adjusting that...I don't know.


That is an interesting thought. I'm going to be in San Fran for a week using a lot of Lyft (we usually use Lyft first) and Uber. Going to test this out and chat with drivers who drop us off. Provided they actually speak English.....


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Alabama Lou said:


> Yes I am sure. I've used the Lyft app and is there not an option to tip 25%50%75%? If a Pax is charged $8.55 and they choose to leave a 25%tip on the fare the tip would be about $2.12. I don't ever remember seeing tips for anything but straight dollar amounts $1,$2,$5 ect. Where does the .12 go? Maybe the app had a problem adjusting that...I don't know.


You know what? That has never crossed my mind, and frankly it should have. That is a freakin good point. If nothing else they need to be transparent about how they're handling this.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

From another site I read the "Auto Tipping" won't be available in all areas until 2019. And only available at first to select riders. No idea what this means, or where it's available or what.

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013081368-How-to-tip-your-driver

Lyft's site itself states:

*How to tip your driver*
100% of tips go to drivers. After a ride, you can choose to tip your driver with cash or through the Lyft app. Tips added in the app are charged to the card on file. Lyft credit can't be used to tip drivers.

I'm certainly not saying there aren't ways to screw folks, and anything is possible. Just where it comes to tips I think that is to huge a liability to screw with.


----------



## MOJAVE MADMAN (Mar 24, 2019)

JUST GET A SQUARE READER AND MAKE A SIGN FOR YOUR CAR THAT SAYS...

"LYFT TAKES HALF OF MY TIPS, AND THE IRS TAKES HALF OF WHATS LEFT. TIPPING IS APPRECIATED AND IF YOU TIP PLEASE TIP IN CASH OR VIA MY SQUARE CARD READER"


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't see an "Auto Tip" function in my Lyft Rider app. Maybe I'm not seeing it and I don't see any instructions on Lyft's help page for tipping. If I recall, tipping when it pops up is always something like: $1, $2, $5. So, maybe when Auto Tipping rolls out the the rest of the nation (shrug).

Put some WD-40 on that cap key LOL.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Funny how this "glitch" is removing $1, and not ADDING $1.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Alabama Lou said:


> About a week and a half ago I dropped of a PAX at the Airport. Within 2 minutes I received a green notification that I received a $16.00 tip for the ride. About 2 minutes later I received another notification congratulating me on a $15 tip.
> 
> I didn't think much of it. Later in the day I picked up a woman and dropped her off a 7-8 mile ride. As soon as she gets out of the car I see her plugging away on the app and I get another notification....congratulations... you received a $2.00 tip. Then the same thing happens again......about two minutes later I get a notification.....congratulations you received a $1.00 tip.
> 
> ...


You trust Uber more? I watched an Uber pax tip me $15 on his phone. Uber paid me only $11, not the $15 I witnessed.

Support claimed the $11 figure was correct and the issue "Resolved" after I inquired. Further inquiries to Support were marked as "Read" but no reply.

At least I got $11. Twice in the past I ended up with nothing after watching pax tip through the app.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I would estimate that 50% of my Lyft tips contain change telling me they tipped using the % method.

My last 20 Lyft Tips.
2.00 3.56 2.69 3.00 4.78 3.53 11.58 2.00 2.00 3.00 3.00 7.55 4.10 35.53 2.00 3.00 2.00 2.00 6.31 5.00

11/20 or 55% Even dollar amounts.
9/90 or 45% Contain change.

Guess my estimate was pretty close.

I'm not saying they are not skimming tips, I'm saying that would be a very risky move on their part. Going Public they are subject to constant audits and this would most likely be discovered.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Taksomotor said:


> I just cannot beleive a company of that magnitude would try to cheat on tips. That's just something that never happens. It doesn't make any sense.


I see you're "well known" but just joined. Shill much?



MOJAVE MADMAN said:


> THERE ARE SO MANY WAYS FOR THEM TO CHEAT YOU AND MANIPULATE THE FIGURES
> 
> I DONT THINK THEY WOULD MESS WITH THE TIPS CAUSE IT WOULD BE A HUGE PUBLIC RELATIONS NIGHTMARE
> 
> THEY COULD NO LONGER PRETEND TO BE THE DRIVER FRIENDLY ALTERNATIVE


Many pax don't care that much. If they think you might not get the tip and they DO care, they'll tip cash.

Many will just not tip. They care whether THEIR money is misappropriated. Not so much the driver's money.


----------



## UberXBoston (Aug 13, 2014)

Taksomotor said:


> I just cannot beleive a company of that magnitude would try to cheat on tips. That's just something that never happens. It doesn't make any sense.


Uber used to do it. When they first launched they allowed tips and they took a cut of the tips. Then they got sued so they got rid of tipping for several years before eventually bringing it back.

Amazon is also being accused of the same thing currently.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXBoston said:


> Uber used to do it. When they first launched they allowed tips and they took a cut of the tips. Then they got sued so they got rid of tipping for several years before eventually bringing it back.
> 
> Amazon is also being accused of the same thing currently.


It wasn't that they allowed tips. It was they said tips were included in the pay. They were sued by pax because legally, if something is a tip, the company can't take a cut, and since they were taking a percentage of everything, that meant they couldn't call any of it a tip.


----------



## UberXBoston (Aug 13, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It wasn't that they allowed tips. It was they said tips were included in the pay. They were sued by pax because legally, if something is a tip, the company can't take a cut, and since they were taking a percentage of everything, that meant they couldn't call any of it a tip.


I'm talking about prior to that. Uber originally DID allow tips around 2010(?). Then they eliminated tips and started with the "tip is included" BS.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

Uber and Lyft steals tips by increasing their fee when a pax tips. If you keep ride by ride records (which you should, because come tax time these guys report bad numbers) you will see whenever pax tips rate of take-out increases.

Both these companies are scumbags, looking for any way to short change drivers.

Just look at your toll reimbursements. Mine are often off a penny.

A frickin PENNY!

If they'll screw you out of a penny, what do you think they'll do with a $5 tip?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Hihosilver said:


> Uber and Lyft steals tips by increasing their fee when a pax tips. If you keep ride by ride records (which you should, because come tax time these guys report bad numbers) you will see whenever pax tips rate of take-out increases.
> 
> Both these companies are scumbags, looking for any way to short change drivers.
> 
> ...


Your tolls are off by a penny because they have an older rate sheet on file instead of the newest. Someone need to go into a Hub with this information to escalate it and get it corrected. I contact both Uber and Lyft for every penny, and eventually I get it. It is a pain but hey I have down time between rides.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

A penny is not worth anything. I throw all my coins less than quater into penny boxes on stores. They are not worth the trouble carrying around.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I was always taught mind the pennies, the dollars watch themselves. Just a different philosophy I guess. If I see a penny on the ground I still stop and pick-it up.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't think they are skimming tips. But I wouldn't put it past them!



MOJAVE MADMAN said:


> THERE ARE SO MANY WAYS FOR THEM TO CHEAT YOU AND MANIPULATE THE FIGURES
> 
> I DONT THINK THEY WOULD MESS WITH THE TIPS CAUSE IT WOULD BE A HUGE PUBLIC RELATIONS NIGHTMARE
> 
> THEY COULD NO LONGER PRETEND TO BE THE DRIVER FRIENDLY ALTERNATIVE





MOJAVE MADMAN said:


> JUST GET A SQUARE READER AND MAKE A SIGN FOR YOUR CAR THAT SAYS...
> 
> "LYFT TAKES HALF OF MY TIPS, AND THE IRS TAKES HALF OF WHATS LEFT. TIPPING IS APPRECIATED AND IF YOU TIP PLEASE TIP IN CASH OR VIA MY SQUARE CARD READER"


Dude, why are you yelling? We can hear you just fine. No need to shout.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Alabama Lou said:


> Yes I am sure. I've used the Lyft app and is there not an option to tip 25%50%75%? If a Pax is charged $8.55 and they choose to leave a 25%tip on the fare the tip would be about $2.12. I don't ever remember seeing tips for anything but straight dollar amounts $1,$2,$5 ect. Where does the .12 go? Maybe the app had a problem adjusting that...I don't know.


These are just the last week.


----------



## Sraqqap (Jul 29, 2019)

This absolutely happened to me yesterday with Lyft. Almost the same exact issue. Twice yesterday I had a pop up that said I received a $5 tip. Two different rides. Then a few seconds later it showed up as a $3 tip. Lyft support is actually trying to gaslight me and tell me I never saw the $5 notification. According to their records, the notifications from yesterday were all $2 or $3 tips. I am very upset. I know what I saw. And yet there is nothing I can do. At least I know I am not the only one this has happened to.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sraqqap said:


> And yet there is nothing I can do


^^^^^^ this is exactly it and they know it. They can literally steal our money and there is absolutely nothing we can do. I haven't noticed the tip "glitch" but then again I don't hardly drive for them because of a similar error that I was noticing. I think it's the same thing. Just getting presented differently. I would get a notification at the end of the ride telling me how much the ride was and then when the tip came in, my total payout did not equal ride plus tip. When I'd go into the trip breakdown, suddenly the fare amount was less than what they originally informed me it was. For example, I had a trip with a $74 confirmation and then a Tip for $12. That should equal $86. My total payout was only 79! When I went into the trip break down, they tried saying the trip was only $67+$12 tip= $79. Went rounds and rounds with online support. Even with screenshots! After them flat-out ignoring me I had to go down to the hub. I finally got my money back after 2 months. Of course they have no clue how this could have happened. Give me a break! You know damn well how it happened


----------

